# Problema de control en motor de 180 Vdc



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 8, 2010)

Tengo una cinta de correr con poco uso, que al arrancar parece como si la placa le suministrara más voltios de lo normal (pues arranca muy fuerte) y acto seguido dispara la proteccion de 8A de la alimentación.

Si lo puenteo (por si fuera la protección que fallara) salta una proteccion de la placa que me la desconecta. Desmontado el motor no hay signos evidentes de bobinado quemado, las escobillas están bien, y desconectado de la placa de control la tensión en el arranque sobrepasa la tensión nominal del motor.250 Vdc aprox en la salida de la placa. No se si serán los transistores de potencia, alguien me diga algo para probar , gracias de antemano...por cierto que hace mucho que no toco la electronica...me he dedicado más al montaje e instalación industrial y control industrial (PLCs,variadores arrancadores estáticos,sensores,etc)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 8, 2010)

deberias realizarte un circuito de soft-start...o comprar un variador de velocidad industrial

deberiamos saber cuanto consume dicho motor...y entonces diseñamos un soft-start electronico que maneja un scr o un triac de potencia

saludos.


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 8, 2010)

Es un motor de contínua, de 0-180 Vdc excitado por imanes permanentes, por lo tanto no se podrá manejar con un variador de frecuencia, la placa tiene dos tiristores (creo), y lo extraño son los valores de tensión de salida, que son un poco altos para las especificaciones del motor...a ver si puedo echarle unas fotos a la placa de características del motor y otra foto a la placa de control...aunque hoy no se si podré....

2.80 HP@ 130 Vdc /2089 W
1.75 HP ONT DUTI@100 Vdc /1305 W
INS.CLASS H OPEN CONST EXT FUN


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 8, 2010)

TINICOELJEVI: Mira si el controlador del motor lo estas encendiendo a plena velocidad. Verifica arrancarlo con el minimo. Si falla, tu lo has dicho, la tarjeta  está defectuosa.

Que referencia es la misma ?. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2010)

*TINICOELJEVI* , podés probar el motor solo primero, yo pondría un díodo en serie para rectificar los 220 directo , o podés empezar poniéndole algo en serie (estufa de cuarzo o plancha) o desde 110V si tenés un trafo importante.

Saludos.


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 8, 2010)

Si la cuestión es que al encender la máquina de correr, se enciende el piloto de la placa de ok, y entonces al presionar el botón de start de la consola (ten en cuenta que es una máquina de correr) arranca y casi al instante se para todo porque salta el térmico de 8 A, incluso comprobé el detector de giro por si era eso y está bien, quiero decir que no se si será la unidad de control o la de potencia (los tiristores)...y tengo 220V aquí en la patria chica

Esperar a ver si os pongo unas foticos ésta noche para ponernos en situación...

¿ Y de cuantos Amperios debiera tener el díodo...

 Foto detalle de los semiconductores de potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2010)

Díodo de 10 A mínimo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

tinico: Toma dos o tres fotos del esquema con mas acercamiento, porque no se ve bien. 

Tu banda tiene control de velocidad, cierto ?. Insisto en que al dar "start" el motor se aplica a plena velocidad y ahi el problema. Saludos.


----------



## algp (Mar 9, 2010)

Debido a que salta el termico y el motor arranca en forma violenta, es probable que la tarjeta de control del motor este defectuosa. El diagrama incluido es solo un diagrama de bloques, entonces no ayuda demasiado si se trata de reparar la tarjeta de control.

Intenta verificar los semiconducores de potencia de la tarjeta de control... para comenzar.


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 10, 2010)

Creo que los semiconductores son un IGBT y un diodo de recuperación...quisiera saber como puedo comprobarlo, porque pienso que es el IGBT que pasa todo el potencial, más probable  que falle la potencia al control...además toco el trimmer y la tensión de salida no varía...


----------



## chalo1119 (Mar 10, 2010)

prueba revisondo con un osciloscopio la señal de control que por lo que imagino debe ser PWM y si tienes razon son IGBT, yo trabajo en ese rubo y es por ese punto en el cual se empieza


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 12, 2010)

No dispongo de osciloscopio pero si de polímetro...creo que tiene medidor de frecuencia....mañana sábado me meto a tope con el asunto.

Cambié el IGBT , pero por el U no por el K que no lo pude encontrar...y arranca, pero no como debiera, y al final con carga salta el térmico, por lo que supongo que la curva de trabajo no será la misma, además se fastidió el tester por lo que no puedo comprobar nada por el momento.y en respuesta a lo tuyo....no puedes especificar un poco más?


----------



## Oslo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, nosotros acá no dedicamos al mantenimiento industrial y nos llegan bastantes caminadoras descompuestas , si se te esta botando la protección revisa a primera vista entre el colector y el emisor del IGBT IRG4PC40K, haber si el diodo no se encuentra dañado. O quita con tu cautín el IGBT y el los diodos encontrados que muestras en la foto y revisalos con un multímetro.

Aqui un vinculo para probar tu IGBT : Como probar un IGBT?



TINICOELJEVI dijo:


> Cambié el IGBT , pero por el U no por el K que no lo pude encontrar...y arranca, pero no como debiera, y al final con carga salta el térmico, por lo que supongo que la curva de trabajo no será la misma, además se fastidió el tester por lo que no puedo comprobar nada por el momento.y en respuesta a lo tuyo....no puedes especificar un poco más?


Hola... pues sabes deberías de verificar, y esto tuvo que haber sido antes de echarlo a jalar. Verificar que las características de los componentes fueran las mismas. Y determinar cual es la diferencia de la terminación K y la U... eso lo puedes encontrar en las hojas de datos de los componentes por ejemplo en esta pagina tecleando el numero de parte del componente www. alldatasheet.com. Ve cual es la diferencia si la diferencia es muy radical ...claro que puedes encontrar un sustituto que cumpla las especificaciones de funcionamiento de tu IGBT por que al parecer esa puede ser la causa de tu problema en el funcionamiento.


----------



## TINICOELJEVI (Mar 24, 2010)

voy a sustituir también el diodo de recuperación..aparte de que pediré por internet el IGBT porque no me es posible localizar el mismo componente.Ya verifiqué los datos donde tu me dices...pero para probar el asunto me sirvió,ten en cuenta que no es lo mismo 5 euros del IGBT a 250 euros de la placa completa (mas gastos).


----------



## ROLIES (Feb 3, 2012)

Por favor necesito una guia para realizar el diseño de un Variador de velocidad para un Motor de CC con los suiguientes datos : TENS. IND.=160v ,TENS.EXIT=190 , POTENCIA=1.5 HP, RPM=1500. Es urgente...Gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2012)

Bien, tenemos algunos datos...y sabemos que es de contínua...

La tensión de exitación es de 190V!!!!??

Por otro lado, lo que vamos a tener que regular para regular su velocidad es precisamente la tensión de excitación...

Sino, directamente con la tensión en bornes pero por método PWM con tiristores de potencia...

no es algo fácil ni rápido..


----------



## powerful (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola Rolies,si buscas un control por torque constante tendrías que controlar la tens. de inducido(160VDC)  manteniendo constante la tensión de excitación a 190Vdc.¿ Por la baja potencia piensas trabajar con monofásica?, los variadores de DC utilizan realimentación de velacidad y corriente de inducido(rotor).En la excitación le puedes colocar un simple rectificador tipo puente, el inducido lo puedes regular con puente semicontrolado de SCR para hacerlo más simple o con PWM transistorizado.


----------



## ROLIES (Feb 3, 2012)

Mil gracias por la pronta respuesta!!

Bueno por lo que estuve averiguando y constatando con el circuito de control antiguo ... por un lado mantenia una salida de 190v constante para el campo y otra salida con voltaje que variaba de 0 a 160v para la armadura con lo que se controlaba la velocidad .Por ayuda!!!



Exelente esa es la idea , quizas algun link para empezar el diseño o algun circuito que cumpla las especificaciones??? El problema que tengo es eltiempo y la maquina a la que pertenece este motor se encuentra parada y los de produccion estan buscando mi cabeza


----------



## powerful (Feb 3, 2012)

si rectificas 220Vac  con un puente de diodos tienes aprox 198VDC se lo aplicas al campo directamente,..para la armadura (rotor o inducido) tienes que trabajar con un rectificador tipo puente semicontrolado o híbrido  a base de SCR y diodos. Busca puente semicontrolado o híbrido, para el disparo de los SCR puedes emplear el c.i. TCA785. Para el campo utiliza un puente de 10A/600V como mínimo,...para el rotor el rotor el puente hibrido podría ser de 35A /400V como mínimo en el rotor se ha sobredimensionado por la corriente de arranque que es varias veces la nominal.
Suerte!!!!


----------



## ROLIES (Feb 3, 2012)

Estimado Powerful, revise la hoja de datos del integrado que me sugeriste , utilizare el circuito de ejemplo
correspondiente a  *Fully Controlled AC Power Controller Circuit for Two High-Power Thyristors * la duda que tengo es en la parte del transformador por fa tu ayuda !!! y tampoco me indica el rango de variacion de voltaje en la salida....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2012)

Para hacerlo sencillo , exactamente ese tipo de motores utilizan las caminadoras de los gimnasios , así que si lo necesitás urgente ya , ahí podés comprar uno de repuesto.

Yo tuve muchos años funcionando uno de esos alimentando el campo con un puente de 4 díodos y el rotor (carbones-escobillas) con un variac + puente de díodos.

Como te dice Powerful , el campo lo podés manejar con un simple dimmer a tiristor (no triac) + los 4 díodos rectificadores.

Obviamente estos sistemas regulan la velocidad con un potenciómetro pero al no tener realimentación , varía la velocidad con la carga.

Y recordá lo que también te dijo Powerful , que el mayor consumo lo tenés en el rotor.

Saludos !


----------



## electroduende (Feb 3, 2012)

Una vez tuve un problema similar al tuyo, y gracias a la ayuda de un
gran profesional (y persona), pude resolverlo a tiempo.

La solución rápida y eficaz para regular un motor de C.C fue la
siguiente:

Stator (campo), alimentado por un puente de diodos de 10A, montados en
disipador.

Rotor (armadura). Alimentado con un DIMMER de 4000w, de los empleados en iluminación.
A la salida hay que ponerle un puente de diodos de 40A (diodo 1N1190A) y disipador (Este es el truco).

Funciona muy bien y saldrás del paso, el DIMMER LO COMPRE, así no perdí tiempo.

Se puede mejorar añadiendo una red snubber, fusibles, resistencia en stator, etc
pero para una urgencia lo montas "a pelo" y funciona.

Otra cosa es que necesites regulación de velocidad, entonces necesitas un lazo
de control, generalmente por tacómetro, pero esa es otra historia.

Un consejo, en mantenimiento siempre hay que tener "de quita y pon",
nadie puede esperar a que uno diseñe, repare, etc.

Te pongo un circuito SOLO COMO ORIENTACIÓN, NO LO HE DISEÑADO NI CALCULADO YO
NI ES EL QUE MONTÉ, ES SOLO PARA QUE TE HAGAS UNA IDEA.
El triac, usa uno de 40 Amperios.

Un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Feb 3, 2012)

Tendrías que utilizar el Half-Controlled Single-Phase Bridge Circuit with Two Trigger Pulse Transformers for
Low-Power Thyristors, el que mencionas es para Vac tu requieres VDC como te indican DOSMETROS y electroduende,......al trafo que te  refirieres ,es el  trafo de impulsos para disparar tiristores, son difíciles de encontrar puedes emplear optoacopladores (optoSCR),....DOSMETROS te puede responder mejor si puedes utilizar los trafos de salida de audio



no conozco el aislamiento de los trafos de salida de audio me han funcionado bien en rectificadores de 48V,más voltaje no te podría asegurar el aislamiento,....más luces con DOSMETROS, con los de impulsos no tendrías problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2012)

Esos transformadores de impulsos suelen ser de relación 1:1 (aunque hay de 2:1) y el núcleo no tiene más de 5 mm por 5 mm , así que lo podés hacer rellenando todo el carrete con dos alambres juntos de 0,2 mm , esto es de memoria  .

Quizás sirvan los transformadorcitos esos amarillos de 600/600 ohms de los modem telefónicos 

Saludos !


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola me llamo Luis, y expongo un problema que llevo varios meses y no me dan soluciones, espero que entre todos me aconsejéis, gracias de antemano.
Pues bien se trata de una cinta caminadora (material nacional...menos mal) que puesto al habla con el que desarrollo la placa electrónica, me dice que no tiene información (lo cual no me lo puedo creer), el fabricante BH me dice que no me soluciona nada (eso sí...me vende una maquina nueva, je,je,je). Lleva un motor de 0-30 v c/c que está bien y una placa que controla la velocidad y se regula por pulsadores, es decir sube y baja la velocidad por un controlador que supongo y hay empiezo a perderme un UC 3840 y hay empieza mis dudas. El resto funciona bien, es decir contadores de tiempo, velocidad, calorías, etc,etc. CONCLUSION solo falla el arranque y velocidad del motor.
? Como lo veis ¿A ver si se enciende alguna idea,
subiré alguna fotito.
Gracias Luis


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 29, 2014)

Amigo, bueno, a que te refieres con "solo falla el arranque y velocidad del motor.", pues el motor no gira? o gira a velocidad max.?


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Ene 29, 2014)

Gracias Roberto:
Efectivamente el motor no arranca, probado el motor aparte funciona correctamente.
Voy a subir unas fotos, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.



Va la primera foto, subiré el motor haber si alguien lo reconoce.



La verdad es que funciona con 24 v ymas tensión.



comento...el transistor de potencia que supuestamente regula la tensión de salida al motor es nuevo y esta revisado los componentes principales....pero ? me pierdo en el trabajo que realiza el UC3840.



El control de mandos, funciona correctamente...excepto el arranque del motor, que arranca a base de pulsos que llegan a la placa.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 4, 2014)

Luis

Ese micro viendo el motor que es de corriente continua es un micro que genera un pwm para regularle la velocidad sin que este pierda torque, el tema es buscar el datasheet de ese micro y descartar que ese componente es lo que falla el otro ic es un operacional. Ya intentaste probar el motor en directo??? Es decir a 24vdc de una fuente??? Descarta el motor y ahi si se empieza a revisar la placa!!
Saludos y bienvenido al foro!!!!

Revisando san google efectivamente es un controlador por pwm.


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Feb 5, 2014)

Ya pero me encuentro un poco perdido, es decir supongo que el problema "supuestamente" esta en los ic , por que la parte motor, diodos, transistores, etc, están bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2014)

Mediste Q2 , es el transistor grande de la izquierda.

Yo le veo soldaduras grises-opacas-frias


Ver el archivo adjunto 104723


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Feb 6, 2014)

Comento: efectivamente las soldaduras tiene mal aspecto de cuando se tomo la foto, ahora en la actualidad se limpio de la resina de la soldadura, por que el transistor se a puesto nuevo y esta verificado.
Por otro lado no se si el UC3840 hay que programarle ?que programa es.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 6, 2014)

Luis 

No hay necesidad de programarlo. Pero antes de cambiar eso revisa los elementod de montaje superficial. Mira ademas el link que adjunte líneas arriba para que veas como funciona el ic.

Saludos


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Feb 17, 2014)

Bueno despues de revisar todo paso a paso, me encuentro en esta tarjeta que entran los pulsos del cuadro de mandos, pero no sale nada por las salidas y hay me paro.


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Feb 17, 2014)

Targeta de control de ic.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 17, 2014)

Se nota que el Ic del lado derecho esta quemado.

Segun San google es un contador binario.http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11980/ONSEMI/MC14516BCP.html

Revisa los otros componentes a ver que más se quemó.

Saludos
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11980/ONSEMI/MC14516BCP.html


----------



## Luis MMiguel (Feb 18, 2014)

No esta quemado, simplemente esta la pintura ligeramente  sucio de haberle cambiado con aire caliente del soldador



¿ Puede influir el ic. Que es contador binario en el arranque del motor.
Por que en el transistor de potencia de salida hacia el motor, tenemos una tensión de 250 voltios aprox.  Cuando el motor trabaja entre 20-30-35 voltios en c/c.


----------



## José Barrientos (May 17, 2014)

Pongo a consideración de los amigos del Foro, la siguiente situación: Llegó al taller una máquina caminador de un gimnasio, con la tarjeta de control dañada, sin posibilidad de reparación. Ante la disyuntiva de tener que desechar todo el equipo, se le propuso al propietario intentar diseñar un sistema que por lo menos pudiera hacer funcionar el motor, regulando su velocidad. Buscando en el foro, encontré varios diseños y en base a ellos se diseñó el esquema que se adjunta y del cual me gustaría oir vuestras opiniones. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jun 30, 2014)

El motor es de 30 V y se alimenta con una tension de unos 200 V a traves de pulsos, o sea que si le doy 200 V durante un milisegundo y luego espero 9 mseg le doy 200 V pero al 10% es como si le aplicase 20 V
Asi es como funcionan esos alimentadores para ahorrarse un costoso trafo y transistores con mas amperaje.
Ese circuito abria que ajustarlo o al menos verificarlo con un osciloscopio previamente.
O por lo menos yo le conectaria, en lugar del motor, una lampara de filamento de 220 V para probar, si le aplicas mucha tension no se quemara y podras ver si se enciende poco y si regula la potencia aplicada.
Por cierto has probado el motor con 12 V de una bateria de automovil? seria lo primero para ver que el motor esta bien y de lo mas sencillo, un auto, un par de cables y a probar.


----------



## DAMIANSANZ (Jul 28, 2014)

Buenas tardes. Yo tengo tambien una maquina que no funciona la hemos mandado a varios sitios para intentar que la repararan pero nada. Estoy montando el esquema que ha subido el compañero, pero no encontramos por ninguna parte el fototransistor 4N23. Me podeis indicar si se os ocurre otra alternativa y si habeis probado este circuito? muchas gracias.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Jul 28, 2014)

Aqui tienes documentacion suficiente:
http://www.siteews.xpg.com.br/led6.gif
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/micropac/JANTX4N22.pdf

Cualquiera te sirve el circuito es muy simple, cuestion de adaptar el patillaje, no es mas que "iluminar" el diodo interno para que este excite el transistor interno. Busca los mas comerciales que esten en cualquier tienda de electronica.
Aqui tienes otro parecido para una lampara en lugar de un motor.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-4WckVQvHb...6QUe4/s1600/INTERFACE+CON+OPTOACOPLADORES.png

El problema de estos circuitos para bajar la tension de 220 o 110 y alimentar un motor de 12, 20 o 24 V es que si falla cualquier tontada de un simple 555 como oscilador le puede llegar muy facilmente 220 al motor y quemarlo, pero es lo que hay y simplemente es continuar con esa "filosofia" de diseño de bajo coste.
Suerte.


----------



## aarongc (Ago 5, 2014)

Que tal, siguiendo la linea sobre el control de velocidad de motor de DC,  tengo el diagrama ya mencionado del dimmer, con un posterior rectificado por SCR o rectificador  que pongo abajo, el problema es poder regular la tensión desde un valor mas cercano a cero,  debido a que el DIAC dispara al TRIAC a los 32V aprox, a la salida del circuito rectificado la señal cuando el Potenciometro está en cero es de unos 35V CD (si es alimentado con 110VCA y unos 70V CD si a la entrada se tienen 220VCA),es decir puedo variar el voltaje pero a partir de unos 35 VCD,  lo cual es un serio problema si se quiere regular la velocidad de un motor de 180v en armadura. 

En conclusión el problema está obviamente en el disparo del TRIAC, por lo que después de una búsqueda, encontré que este problema se soluciona con el sig diagrama de disparo sustituyendo el DIAC por un SBS (interruptor birideccional de silicio). 

La cuestión es, quiero saber si alguien lo hizo y que pueda variar desde lo mas cercano a 0 hasta un voltaje deseado, es decir si puedo seguir con la idea, o abandonar y empezar un diseño para regulación con PWM. [/LEFT]


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Me parece que estás *estimando *cosas que no son  . . . 

Probaste el dimmer con una simple lamparita ?


----------



## aarongc (Ago 5, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS, Anda perfecto con una lampara, pero no con el motor ya que me interesa regularlo a partir de un menor voltaje, para esto fue lo de buscar  que el  Triac pueda variar desde lo mas cercano a 0 posible hasta 110V por ejemplo. Cosa que se puede solucionar con un SBS ya que este puede disparar al Triac con menor voltaje (al menos en teoría) y este a su vez pueda ampliar el rango de variación para valores 0,1,2... 30,31... V que es donde tengo problemas. Espero me este explicando claro. ¿Entonces esta es la solución o hay alguna otra forma de lograr esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Si anda perfecto con la lámpara y la regula desde cero ¿entonces ?

Estás usando un puente rectificador para el motor ?




aarongc dijo:


> tengo el diagrama ya mencionado del dimmer, con un posterior rectificado por SCR o rectificador que pongo abajo


 

Esos son triacs y no rectifican nada , don bidireccionales

Y seguís teorizando con el diac sin entender realmente como funciona


----------



## aarongc (Ago 5, 2014)

Independiente a la etapa de rectificación, me interesa regular lo mas cercano a 0 la etapa de alterna, el dimmer en si, entonces quiero saber sí es posible hacer eso. El énfasis que hago en el Diac es por que su tensión de disparo  es de 30V, mientras que la de un SBS es menor 8V por ejemplo en el caso del NTE6403, que creo es el problema. Gracias por su ayuda DOSMETROS que pena que no me entienda, usted ya lo hizo y puede variar desde 0 volts midiendo la tensión en la carga??  o solo habla por hablar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Claro , el diac solo dispara al triac , *el punto de disparo depénde del ángulo de desfasaje generado por el circuito R* (potenciómetro)* - C* 

La tensión depende del punto de disparo y no a que tensión se gatillo el diac.

Si el dimmer puede regular la iluminación de una lamparita desde cero , lo mismo hará con el motor


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Ago 8, 2014)

Pero la cuestion previa a un diseño es "que debe hacer ese circuito" y despues de tener claro la filosofia de funcionamiento procurar que se comporte asi, algo que muchos se saltan directamente.
Yo me pregunto: cual es la finalidad de regular un motor desde 'cero' voltios . . .
Y como no creo en los totalitarismos y menos en electronica porque hay muy pocos . . .
Quieres regular desde 0,5 V a 220 ???
desde 2 a 220 ??? . . .
Porque . . . ¿cual es el motivo de que 'no te sirva' una regulacion, 'a partir de' 30 V en adelante?

Yo pienso, por poner un ejemplo: Cual es la finalidad de mover un autobus con un motor electrico desde los 0,5 V en adelante (no puse a partir de cero)
Cual es la finalidad de mover una elice de un barco electrico desde 0 a 220 y no desde 30 a 220.
Claro que 'eso' depende de las cartacteristicas del motor.
Y eso es lo que no dices . . .
¿Caracteristicas del motor . . . masa, rozamientos?
¿Que debe hacer, o sea requisitos . . . debe moverse desde los 2,7 RPM o desde =,5 RPM . . . ?
Esos limites son totalmente absurdos e imposibles. Para eso hay otro tipo de motores, los paso a paso.


----------



## Patricio Flanders (Abr 29, 2020)

hola soy Patricio Flanders quisiera saber como puedo encontrar la falla a un controlador de trotadora pcb-zyxk6-1012-v1.3, La trotadora al conectarla, no genera problemas , pero al darle start luego de 2 a 3 segundos, me muestra E002 que segun el manual es falla de motor o falla de la placa, el Motor lo había reparado se habián cortado 2 cables en la armadura por el lado de las delgas. Le hice las prueba y funciono ok, pero cuando le dí la maxima potencia, y al detenerlo no pudo partir, y pensé que de nuevo habia sido el motor, hice la prueba desconectando el motor y darle start igual me aparecía la falla y antes no lo hacia, osea me refiero a que cuando le daba start sin el motor no mostraba ningun error. Además probe el motor con 24v y este giraba pero dandole un empujoncito, ya que es un motor de 180vdc con imanes permanentes. por favor ayuda.


----------

